# Bangkok Weight Pull Competition 2012



## chuchi

On behave of our weight pull team in Thailand. We'd like to inform
that we'd have weight pull competition event on June 30 2012 @
Impact Arena MuangThong Thani, Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## chuchi

This is the biggest show in Thailand. We do have 50 athletic dogs
attend to the competition. 

We have 5 classes jfor our pulling doggies

1 under 25kg. class
2. 25.1kg - 30kg. class
3. 30.1 - 35kg. class
4. 35.1 - 40kg. class
5. 40kg. up class


----------



## chuchi

Starting with under 25kg. class

1 Kaosuay 9 months female owner Nueng Team Youngturk
2 Lily 36 months female owner Nutty Team Youngturk
3 Thong 18 months female owner Ton Team Youngturk
4 Metal 26 moths male owner Naret Khieochan Team IMMORTAL
5 Kuma 48 months male owner Chit Team Red Nose Family Club
6 Thongpull 24 months male owner Veera Team Bangkok Pitbull Society
7 Num Wan 9 months female owner Wa Team -
8.Police 48 months male owner Artid Team KK by ISAN TEAM

And these are the picture of athletic dogs


----------



## chuchi

Next class 25.1 - 30Kg.

1 Cookie 48 months female owner Pom Team TWPA Red Blood Society
2 Barley 30 months male owner Yuth Team BrinDle of PIT
3 Fango 49 months owner Folk Slider Team TWPA Red Blood Society
4 Water 9 months male owner Ton Team
5 Pharaoh 14 months male owner Nudee Team Youngturk
6 Hero 36 months owner M Team Youngturk
7 Tigger 36 months owner Aon Team Youngturk
8 Big Gulp 23 months male owner Uthai MK Team MK Team @ Isan Team
9 Sawadee 19 months male owner Uthai MK Team MK Team @ Isan Team
10 ChabaKaew 19 months female owner Art UD Team @ Isan Team
11 Taxido 36 months male owner Pom Team TWPA Red Blood Society
12 JaoPhom 13 months male owner Su Team -
13 Bobby 24 months male owner Nueng Team -
14 Jacop 9 months male owner Benz KK Team KK @ ISAN TEAM


----------



## chuchi

Then 30.1 - 35Kg Class

1 MoOdy 39 months male owner chuchi by Dog Fun Park Team Dog Fun Park
2 Baron 16 months male owner Ton Team Youngturk
3 Burgh 44 months male (American Bully) owner Tek Team Pitbull North
4 Wyatt earb 83 months male owner num_mk Team MK Team @ Isan Team
5. Kella 19 months female owner ChernLong Team MK Team @ Isan Team
6 Junior 18 months male owner Yuth Team BrinDle of PIT
7 Lunar 48 months female owner Keng Team TWPA Red Blood Society
8 Sumo 13 months male owner Beer Team Pitbull North
9 Jimmy 72 months male (American Bully) owner Tee Team Youngturk
10 Cola 19 months male owner Art Team Pitbull North
11 PeaPoon 15 months male owner Cent Team -
12 Sugar 17 months female owner Natt KK Team @ Isan Team

Begin with our dog "MoOdy"


----------



## chuchi

Next is 35.1 - 40Kg Class

1 BigC 18 months male owner Peter Som Team Pitbull North
2 Puma 24 months male owner Rangson Team Pitbull North
3 Jetdo 45 months male owner Paitoon Team UD Team @ Isan Team
4 Ploy 19 months female owner num_mk Team MK Team @ Isan Team
5 Azon 24 months male owner ArtKK Team KK Team @ Isan Team
6 Mini Cooper 18 months male owner Pateap Team Red Nose Family Club
7 Hector 29 months male owner [email protected] Team TWPA Red Blood Society and Pitbull North
8 Red Robinhood 16 months owner Golf ChaiyapomTeam Red Dragon


----------



## chuchi

and the last and the biggest class is 40.1Kg up

1 The Duke 17 months male owern Captian John Team Pitbull North
2 Butus 18 months male owner Nutty Team Youngturk
3 First 61 months male owner Keam Team KK Team @ Isan Team
4 Yak 19months male owner X Team KK Team @ Isan Team
5 Red LuLu 18 months female owner Benz Team KK Team @ Isan Team
6 RedBull 60 months male owner Palm Team Bangkok Pitbull Society


----------



## chuchi

We'd set up slope up 5 cm. pulling track (from the starting point to front wheel cart).
Let see how much weight our doggies can pull. I'll report result and some picture here
again after finish the competition.

Thanks Gopitbull


----------



## circlemkennels

yall got some amazing looking dogs over there!! Good luck with your weightpull and hope all goes well


----------



## American_Pit13

Looking good. Nice to see people out enjoying the dogs


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I can't wait to see the results from this show! Please be sure to come back and update us so we can know how things turned out.


----------



## jerseypeach

Fantastic looking dogs!!! Puma is stunning!!!!!


----------



## chuchi

Fast report the competition end at 1800Kg. pull by Butus
He won the first in 40kg up. class. And won the maximum
weight pull.

Hero won the first in 25.1Kg - 30Kg. Also won the best in
show.

My dog "MoOdy" weight 29.9Kg pull 1,100Kg at 14.23sec.
(last pull).
This is me and my dog. MoOdy









Will post some pic. and clip as fast as I can.


----------



## william williamson

Way cool, like way way WAY cool. The world wide breed. Thanks for good representing.


----------



## chuchi

And these are the winner in each class
Begin with under 25Kg.
The winner is Kuma 22Kg. weight pull 1,100Kg. with in 20.59 sec.


----------



## chuchi

25.1Kg - 30Kg. class
The winner is Hero weight 29.4Kg. pull 1,500Kg. with in 19.43sec.
He also got the best in show and highest score in this event


----------



## chuchi

30.1 - 35Kg. class
The winner is Kella weight 33Kg. pull 1,600Kg. with in 17.22sec.


----------



## chuchi

35.1 - 40Kg. class
The winner is Jetdo weight 38Kg. pull 1,700Kg. with in 33.92sec.


----------



## chuchi

And the last class 40Kg. up
The winner is Brutus weight 42Kg. pull 1,800Kg. with in 17.89sec.
He also won the max.weight


----------



## chuchi

see more pic. click here

???????????????? "???????????????????" 2012


----------



## chuchi

and this is the clip when pulling 1800Kg.

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/flash/...dth=403&max_height=403&context=timelineSingle


----------

